# Trestle coating bs burlapping decoys



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay can those who have experience with both trestle coating and burlapping which one method seems to last longer and is more durable. The reason I want try trestle costing is for the fact burlapped decoy absorb water freeze then crack. Thanks in advance for the any help with this.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've not seen my burlap over foam crack, but they don't seem terribly durable. Next time around I will try the tressle / ressel process.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would do Trestle coating just for the fact that it is easy and cheap to do. I use saw dust that I get free from Lowes/ Home Depot and I use Titebond III for the glue.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

I've had both burlapped and Restle coated decoys for a couple seasons now. So far there is NO DIFFERENCE in durability. That said, most guys that Restle coat complain about paint scratching off. However, if your first coat is corn, walnut, or similar and you add a second coat of FINE sawdust and then lightly sand you remove quite a bit of the rough texture that causes paint to wear. Some of the decoys I use are done this way and they are solid as can be and the paint is fine.


----------



## blackduckkilla (Jul 14, 2013)

If done correct burlap should not absorb water and hence crack. I posted my Herters summer project in another thread. I have no qualms with restle coating; I just love burlap. It is inexpensive and very durable. I had a newbie water swat a burlap decoy on accident, so I just added more tilex and paint a the decoy was like new. Cost so far is about $9 per decoy because I bought goldeneye heads. Love them!!!! Here is a bluebill I just finished for about $7 total. What do you think?


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks good. I prefer the look of a tighter burlap weave myself.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it looks great BDK


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

blackduckkilla said:


> If done correct burlap should not absorb water and hence crack. I posted my Herters summer project in another thread. I have no qualms with restle coating; I just love burlap. It is inexpensive and very durable. I had a newbie water swat a burlap decoy on accident, so I just added more tilex and paint a the decoy was like new. Cost so far is about $9 per decoy because I bought goldeneye heads. Love them!!!! Here is a bluebill I just finished for about $7 total. What do you think?



I agree as long as the decoys don't get scuffed of dented where the bur-lapped showing they don't absorb water. Unfortunately my bur-lapped decoys get place in bags and occasional get roughed up and get wet freeze and the paint cracks. I have learned to get them out in the sun in the summer and reapply paint to the bottoms and this seem to make them last longer maybe 3 seasons before ripping off old burlap and start all over


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The only cracks I've seen on burlaps was when too much mastic was applied and that is what cracked. Quite often that is around the edge of the burlap where people seems to want to cake the mastic on, but if you put too much over the burlap anywhere it can crack.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay I'll back off on the mastic a little bit and hope for the best. Thanks for the info!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have over 100 styrofoam decoys. Some were burlapped over 20 years ago. I repaint my diver rig every 2-3 seasons. 

While some are getting pretty rough, I have never had to replace the burlap on a decoy yet.


----------

